# Tony Bruno is back



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Tony Bruno just announced on his segment with Gary Radnich on KNBR Radio that his "Into the Night" will be on Sirius/XM radio starting tonight. He didn't say what channel(s) but I'd guess it is on MadDog Radio on XM. Bruno's show is being syndicated by The Content Factory, the same people doing Dan Patrick's show as well.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I have not been able to find him on any channels. Anyone else?


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

SOOOOOOOOOO, Anyone been able to find this or does no one care?


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Bruno's show is on Sports Nation XM 143.


----------

